# The New Selfbow (sorry, no loincloth)



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As mentioned on another thread, AP sent me a selfbow he made just for me.  It came with some conditions however... I have to use it to kill deer with this fall in GA. Tough duty! :lol:

With the groups I'm already shooting, stacking up a bunch of whitetails out of a treestand won't be to much to ask. In GA your deer license includes 15 deer tags, 5 of which are buck tags. I wonder how many I can kill in a week... :twisted:

I shot this group just a few minutes ago while Shane watched. Five of em are in a two inch circle and I dropped one a little low. (I was getting tired) Shane thinks I should throw my recurves in the garbage...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow and stuff !!! :shock: 

Good job Robin!!! <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet, i like that horn pile in teh back too.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The bow looks great....guy next to it.......well, looks a little haggard. Anyone can stick some arrows in a target and take a picture. I will be calling Shane for a confirmation.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> The bow looks great....guy next to it.......well, looks a little haggard. Anyone can stick some arrows in a target and take a picture. I will be calling Shane for a confirmation.


As much as I hate to admit it...Darin shoots that stick pretty dang good! His group was a little more picture worthy than mine (ok alot more). AP, you did a great job building that little piece of osage!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

torowy said:


> sweet, i like that horn pile in teh back too.


What? Where is the PORN pile?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > The bow looks great....guy next to it.......well, looks a little haggard. Anyone can stick some arrows in a target and take a picture. I will be calling Shane for a confirmation.
> ...


Well then it is official, maybe you should put those Black Widows away! Nice group!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

wipe that smirk off your face... So smug...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> :roll:


Look caveman get you OWN material..... :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:wink: That better? Do not want to uspet the master baiter! :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad you like it in one way Darin and in another I wish you didnt! :mrgreen: Because then you would be shipping it back and I think I could even shoot it better than you! :wink: But with a little more practice you should be good enough to move out to around 70 -80 yards with it you know where most "archery" shots are taken these days! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Knock the two zeros off those two yardages and that's more like it to me.  I like the broadhead to be piercing the skin just as the nock leaves the string. 8) 

I'll probably never shoot a long/self bow as good as you do, but I can live with the knowledge that it's the ONLY weapon you shoot better than me. (well, accept a 22-250) :mrgreen:


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey I like that bow! I just got my archery deer tag and I'm looking for something without all the bells and whistles to hunt with... Where can I find a bow like that?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice group there Tex. That a great looking bow to. Nice Job ap on making that for him.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Those aren't some of those notorious _gay_ sheds in the background, are they? Naah, couldn't be. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Where can I find a bow like that?


With all the blood, sweat, and tears AP puts into making one I'm sure he'd fix you up for around...three grand or so... :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Those aren't some of those notorious _gay_ sheds in the background, are they? Naah, couldn't be. :shock:


Nope, just old skull plates and stuff from Montana... :mrgreen:

Ya know, I never said I wouldn't pick up a shed if I ran across one while out and about. I just think "shed hunting", on purpose, with the vigor and zeal these morons exude is *GAY!* But lets not turn this into another gay shed thread. :evil:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If any of you guys live near Perry and are interested in some osage orange give me a holler. Bring your chainsaw.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How long and how straight are the logs?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's two trees along a treeline in the burrow pit about a mile from my house. I'll swing by today when I go get my grand daughter and look at them. Maybe get some photos. Chuck


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Allright, I went and looked at them this morning. One of them is about 30 feet high and the other is about 20 feet. You could probably pick out a couple of staves off each of them. As typical with all osage, most are not perfectly staight. If you wanted to finger-joint some billets together I'm sure you could get a bunch of three-foot sections to work with. Let me know if your interested. Chuck J


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's obvious that Yellow feathers weigh more than Red Feathers.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> It's obvious that Yellow feathers weigh more than Red Feathers.


I never noticed.... :?

The man from Wyoming has a good eye !!! _(O)_


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Honesty question: Why is it called a self bow?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Honesty question: Why is it called a self bow?


Because cave man made it all by him's self.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Self bows arre made out of one piece of wood. No laminations or glass. A lot of selfbows are backed with something like rawhide, snakeskin or sinew to keep the back of the bow from fretting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> Self bows arre made out of one piece of wood. No laminations or glass. A lot of selfbows are backed with something like rawhide, snakeskin or sinew to keep the back of the bow from fretting.


You speaketh the truth Mr longbow.

This one is backed with deer sinew AP harvested him*self*. The sinew does give added strength and stability, but it also makes this bow a little more punchy and faster than a regular *self*bow. AP thinks it's ugly but I think it's kinda cool looking.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Are your guys sure it not "shelfbow" because it will sit on the shelf a lot and all you will shoot is your smokin fast, pimped, Elite bows?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Are your guys sure it not "shelfbow" because it will sit on the shelf a lot and all you will shoot is your smokin fast, pimped, Elite bows?


I'll take this one AP, :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I got your back bro, :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

but why the specific use of the word "self"? I will accept answers from AP only...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I refuse to answer this question, on the grounds that you are an "idiot"..........with a bow! :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I think it comes from the circus, you know the guy that can bend in every direction. I think they called him the selfblow or something like that.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

How am I going to learn anything???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, this comes right out of the Websters Dictionary:

Self-bow (self'bo') n. _Archery._ A bow made of a single piece of wood, or two pieces spliced endwise at the handle.

Now, the word "self" probably came about by simply thinking about how one would make a bow out of a single piece of wood. Back when they first invented the bow, two *thousand* years ago, they didn't have CNC machines, files, clamps, glue, or any of the other things bows are made of today. Therefore, the answer: By yourself...Self-bow.

So, Idiot, you'll have to take my word for it even though it goes against the "Robbins Code" to listen to anything I have to say...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you Tex... Now I know...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> even though it goes against the "*Robbins Code*" to listen to anything I have to say...


That is their code............I saw it hung on their refridgerator. I told them that I wanted a copy for my fridge. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > even though it goes against the "*Robbins Code*" to listen to anything I have to say...
> ...


The Williamson code takes it one step farther.... We don't listen to him and then do everything in our power to prove him wrong.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: hold on my clicker finger is tired....ok :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Just read thru this thread, it was a classic! lol


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So, are those tree's still up in Perry? or did someone make some selfbows out of them?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope, they're still there... I want to go "harvest" a couple logs myself... I need to get with the land owner and see if he'll let me cut a stave or two.

I agree Quant, good stuff! I got that bow out the other day and shot it. I think it needs another coat of oil...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Does Mendy know you were on your computer @ 1:05 am? No matter how much you like the bow dude it can wait until morning to get the oil it needs! Go to bed :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cool bow an all....

Im with elk on the yellow feathers being way to heavy. Fletch them all red and you might have yourself real a 10 yard shooter. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ten yards is a gimmy, fifteen is a dump, and twenty is getting out there but still doable. I'm looking to really stretch the envelope and try it way out at 25 yards. But that's my limit! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Does Mendy know you were on your computer @ 1:05 am? No matter how much you like the bow dude it can wait until morning to get the oil it needs! Go to bed :mrgreen:


YOU were on YOUR computer at 1:05 am... It was still just 10:05 here in Utard.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

huntnbum said:


> So, are those tree's still up in Perry? or did someone make some selfbows out of them?


Yes they're still there. I decided to jump on my Polaris speed-couch 500 and go take a look at them. The small one is right on the fence line and the bigger one is on the road side by a couple feet. I really doubt if anyone would give you trouble for cutting a few branches off much less the whole tree.
[attachment=2:1p8vg55v]004.JPG[/attachment:1p8vg55v]
[attachment=1:1p8vg55v]006.JPG[/attachment:1p8vg55v]
[attachment=0:1p8vg55v]008.JPG[/attachment:1p8vg55v]

If anyone needs info on their location I can give you the gps coordinates.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Heck, If I knew what to do with it after I cut it I might take you up on it.
I built a couple bows back in Jr. High but they were kits and they only needed shaping.
Maybe someone with a little know how could take advantage of this deal.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

You gots me thinking about maybe dusting off a stave or 2 and building me another WMD! (Weapon of Mass Destruction)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work guys, is it possible to add the loincloth to the regio facialis? The pic would be much easier to look at.


----------

